# In dire need of light and assistance.



## BroCaution (Jan 18, 2017)

Not sure if this is the correct channel to even ask this but I am in need of assistance. Long story short, I am not very knowledgeable of Masonry, and the only mason I know personally is my brother. I have been interested for about 8 years now, I am 26 years old. This past month I have petitioned to join my brother's lodge and was entered.

  After the initiation, I was very excited to dive into the knowledge that was presented to me, and started researching even heavier than before my initiation. I purposely left parts of it to surprise, because I wanted to leave the "mystique" to it.  With doing my diligent research I was devastated to learn the existence of clandestine organizations purporting to be true masons. I am African-American and was unaware of the various groups midleading people, since I had no prior connection to this network. It was not explained to me that I was not becoming a Free and Accepted Mason, but an International Mason. After grasping a slight understanding of recognition and history I asked the brothers of my lodge about their affliation with this body and why it wasn't explained to me and nobody gave me a real answer. I also inquired about the history and who allowed International to be created, and why I couldn't seem to find any history past 1950 about the order, also with no explanation from my lodge. 

In conclusion, what am I to do? I have just been initiated and paid fees so I don't even have a dues card yet. How do I respectfully bow out of this lodge ? Also how can I get in touch with official brother who will be able to lead me in there right path? Even though I have only taken the first degree, I am very serious about the craft and being a part of a clandestine organization is not something I can be a part of. Please help if you can.


-Bro "Caution" Chicago, IL


----------



## Majid199 (Jan 18, 2017)

Iam just asked for years I didn't haven't  answer 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## MRichard (Jan 18, 2017)

It's a scam, that's why they won't tell you. You can ask for your money back but unless you are willing to pursue legal remedies, they will likely not give your money back. You should consider joining a regular and/or recognized grand lodge. There are usually two per state. The state grand lodge (MW Grand Lodge of Illinois) or the PHA grand lodge in Illinois. You would likely need to be initiated again and pay the associated fees since you are from a "clandestine" or spurious grand lodge.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes you will have to be entered again as an Entered Apprentice in one of our just& constituted lodge of Regular Masons. 
As for fees, it's relatively inexpensive. You'll find our degrees reasonable in comparision to those bootleg organizations charging you upwards of $100 PER degree. 

I heard from reliable sources that recently left from that International GL to become Prince Hall Masons about the outrageous costs. My lodge degrees are $100 for all 3. 

Annual dues are just under $150 which comes out to around $12 a month. 



Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## coachn (Jan 19, 2017)

BroCaution said:


> Not sure if this is the correct channel to even ask this but I am in need of assistance. Long story short, I am not very knowledgeable of Masonry, and the only mason I know personally is my brother. I have been interested for about 8 years now, I am 26 years old. This past month I have petitioned to join my brother's lodge and was entered.
> 
> After the initiation, I was very excited to dive into the knowledge that was presented to me, and started researching even heavier than before my initiation. I purposely left parts of it to surprise, because I wanted to leave the "mystique" to it.  With doing my diligent research I was devastated to learn the existence of clandestine organizations purporting to be true masons. I am African-American and was unaware of the various groups midleading people, since I had no prior connection to this network. It was not explained to me that I was not becoming a Free and Accepted Mason, but an International Mason. After grasping a slight understanding of recognition and history I asked the brothers of my lodge about their affliation with this body and why it wasn't explained to me and nobody gave me a real answer. I also inquired about the history and who allowed International to be created, and why I couldn't seem to find any history past 1950 about the order, also with no explanation from my lodge.
> 
> ...


You're very fortunate to have made these discoveries when you did.  Cut your losses, lick your wounds and contact the GL of IL or the IL PHA organization, depending upon which one you like most.  You might want to contact Bro. Charles Harper on this.  He is an IL Freemason.  Charles is an excellent resource for transitioning from this bogus organization to one that is legit.  He has a lot of experience in these matters.


----------



## BroCaution (Jan 19, 2017)

Coach and Bulldozer, thank you for your quick responses. I have sent an email to the GL of IL and IL PHA asking of assistance. Hopefully I will receive a reply soon...and is Brother Harper a member of this site? 

Thanks again.


----------



## coachn (Jan 19, 2017)

BroCaution said:


> Coach and Bulldozer, thank you for your quick responses. I have sent an email to the GL of IL and IL PHA asking of assistance. Hopefully I will receive a reply soon...and is Brother Harper a member of this site?
> 
> Thanks again.


I don't know.  However, he is on Facebook.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 19, 2017)

Brother Harper is a good friend of mine. Used to visit his old lodge Pleaides#478 alot when he presided as Worshipful Master.
He's relocated to Texas since passing the Eastern Chair.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 19, 2017)

I figure most guys who join clandestine lodges have no idea that's what happened.  The majority are there sincerely wanting to do good in their neighborhoods.  Only a few must know and by the time it's mandatory for them to know they have been there long enough to be entrenched.

Understand what we're talking abut can be viewed as a pedigree discussion if you never intend to travel out of state.  But travel the world and you're screwed by picking the wrong one.

Go ahead and petition a lodge with a good pedigree, because while the clandestine guys are great folks there's more to it than pedigree.

My friends at Pleides lodge, thanks for the photo!  Tim is a friend and former colleague, second from the right bottom row.


----------



## coachn (Jan 19, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> ...while the clandestine guys are great folks there's more to it than pedigree...


ANd the clandestine guys are not always good.  In fact, some use abusive initiation to cause unhealthy bonding and loyalties.  The reason some members stay members is to leave it to admit what they went through was a bad investment.

OH!  And don't forget that some clandestine organization are pyramid schemes that require the lower tiers to bring in money through fundraising that doesn't go to the lodge; the funds go into the pockets of the upper tiers.


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jan 20, 2017)

Preach Coach!

Android OS Nougat 7.0


----------

